# Raising leucs from eggs



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

Please help! I have just gotten my third clutch of eggs and need advice from someone who has experience with leucs. I have one fair size body of water in my viv. Should I leave them in the tank and let nature take a run at it or should I pull. 
They were laid yesterday and I'm conflicted from other answers I've gotten in the past. I've been told they will eat each other if their kept in the same body of water and I've been told if there is enough food they won't. If I pull when is the best time? I have black water and tad food just need a little more help with getting them to survive. 
So the info is known my first clutch was bad and the second one my male stopped hydrating them after I looked at them and they dried up. 
So please anyone with leuc raising experience please help.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Malibu307 said:


> Please help! I have just gotten my third clutch of eggs and need advice from someone who has experience with leucs. I have one fair size body of water in my viv. Should I leave them in the tank and let nature take a run at it or should I pull.
> They were laid yesterday and I'm conflicted from other answers I've gotten in the past. I've been told they will eat each other if their kept in the same body of water and I've been told if there is enough food they won't. If I pull when is the best time? I have black water and tad food just need a little more help with getting them to survive.
> So the info is known my first clutch was bad and the second one my male stopped hydrating them after I looked at them and they dried up.
> So please anyone with leuc raising experience please help.


I don't have any Leucs but I have raised tads. My advice is to pull them. Just remember to keep them moist so they don't dry up. Then when they escape their gel sack, separate them into their own small container. I would add a small piece of almond leaf and keep the water level low for the first couple weeks.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

When should I pull them? I've read 24 hours or more just to make sure they got fertilized.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I usually pull them right when they are about to hatch, but if there is a reason they need to come out sooner (i.e. other females may eat them), then I pull them as soon as I see them.
Bryan


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I had asked a question about fertilization on another thread with no answer...how can you tell whether the eggs have been fertilized???


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

The fertilized eggs should be a solid black within the gel capsule after being first laid. Within just a couple of days you should start to see a change and the formation of the tadpole. For leucomelas if they remain grey with no formation of tail etc they are most likely infertile. I usually leave mine in the main tank as well until they are just about to break free and then pull them so that the male does not transport them.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Van--thanks for that...but I guess I'm trying to be more time critical...if the female lays her eggs in a petri dish, and you discover them...would you be able to judge that the male had fertilized them...to avoid pulling them before they were "done."????


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I could be wrong but I thought I read on here before that males actually deposit sperm before the females lay, so once the eggs are laid they would be fertilized already. 
Here's a link, see the last post on this threa: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/95577-dart-frog-tadpoles-eggs.html#post843890
Bryan


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

I have used the visual appearance of dark black eggs with a full clear capsule on top of them. Usually the pair would lay/fertilize at the same time. I have never had the male call the female into the hut have her lay eggs and then not have them fertilized. I guess in other words the female is not laying without the male being involved. They will mold, grey up, quickly a day or two if not fertilized.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone successfully raised clutches without taking them out of the tank? If so has anyone done it with leucs?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes many people leave eggs in tank until they are froglets, especially with Ranitomeya and pumilio/ obligates that need their mother's eggs for food. I usually pull leuc eggs, but every now and then they sneak one by or I just leave tadpoles in the tank until they morph out. I would suggest supplementing the tadpoles with a little flake food or some fruit flies in their cups if you leave them in the tank though.
Bryan


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

If you like, you can also place small containers with about an inch+ of water in the tank, and let the male transport and then remove the containers after the tads are deposited. With leucomelas I would stay to one tad per container (sometimes the male will deposit more then one in same container).


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try putting the little containers in like you suggested srrrio! This way I have the option of pulling or leaving in the tank!!


----------



## dreammaster (Jan 25, 2013)

I have R. Imitator chazuta and R. Benedicta in a big terrarium for a year now. I have two film canisters and they always contain a tadpole. There are about 12 new frogs born in the terrarium and only 5 are from the canisters, the rest were raised in the bromeliads. All my 5 baby benedictas were raised in the bromeliads. They just appear one day.

I help feeding the ones in the canisters with high protein flakes and some extra calcium and they are as healthy as the ones that grow in the bromeliads. Moreover, once I feed the tadpoles, their parents stop feeding them. I have seen tadpoles eating fruit flies that fell in the canister, so the same happens in the plants, plus the infertile eggs that their mom leaves for them.

Regarding fertilizarion, once the eggs are released, they are fertilized in seconds before the corion becomes impermeable, so if you see them, they are already fertilized or not.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

So I'm very excited I saw movement for the first time today. Can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

I just had my leucomelas lay eggs for the first time in November and went through the same worries you seem to be going through. I pulled them a few days after they had been fertilized and placed them on top of a moist paper towel in a plastic container, checking periodically to make sure that they remained moist enough. I then transferred them successfully to small plastics cups with water containing indian almond leaves that I had used to make black water extract prior to the tadpoles hatching. I was a bit nervous at the start, but every tadpole is still alive and doing great (9 total). It is often easy as a first time "parent" to be a little over worried, but these guys seem to be very hardy. Look at the natural life cycle of these guys, and it makes sense that they have to be hardy to survive in the wild. Make sure to use dechlorinated water, which I'm sure you do already with your frogs. The tadpoles can be highly sensitive to water that has any chemicals in it. PM if you want to hear from a first timer on what's worked out for me. I searched the forums and the web and learned a lot. Wishing you luck and success!

-Andrew


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

I appreciate the advice Andrew. So far I have left them in the tank. It has been 13 days since they have been laid. It seems that there is less than before and I think they dried up.😔 my male was in there today still hydrating but it seems like it went from 8 to 5. 
Do females eat them after they start to develop or just when their eggs? Now I don't know if I should pull them or just wait longer. I've looked in the water part of my viv and in the solo cups I've put in and don't see any so I don't think they made it😣


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

So I went ahead and pulled them from the tank. Lots of movement from some and none from others. Hopefully I can get the 5 that are left to hatch successfully.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Malibu307 said:


> So I went ahead and pulled them from the tank. Lots of movement from some and none from others. Hopefully I can get the 5 that are left to hatch successfully.


What do you keep the eggs in once you pull them guys?


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

keep the eggs in a petri dish


----------

